# STOMP-PADS are for SISSIES!



## Guest

So here we are, the infamous stomp pad, used by those who know not the ways of a steezy snowboard setup. The idea of Stomp-pads make sense, but PLEASE dont invest your time and money on them. they're not necassary and they're plain not cool. Hows about you just press your back leg againts that binding and apply pressure to the front of your back foot/toes. It gives you just as much hold and can further increase your potential to hit features with one foot out!:thumbsup:

This is integral if youre trying to look like you know whats up.


----------



## say chi sin lo

Since when did stomp pads become infamous? If people want to use stomp pads then obviously, they think it'll benefit them and realistically, stomp pads do help! Sorry we all can't be a badass like you. I use it, it helps me greatly when getting off of the lifts. I think I'll be a mess if it weren't for them. Stomp pads have their purposes, let people choose accordingly.

This is integral if you're trying to not look like a douche bag. 

Or better yet, go buy a car without ABS. You don't need ABS to stop a car. Then let us know what's up.


----------



## Snowfox

I guess I don't see the point of going out and buying a super hardcore one... 

but at the same time, I use the one that came with my board and like it. If stomp pads prevent a single person from wiping out an entire chair after landing than it has my support. :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

training wheels for the retarded


----------



## slyder

Helps this old guy that is learning and not trying to be a fashion statement

-Slyder


----------



## fattrav

BurtonAvenger said:


> training wheels for the retarded


An aid to avoiding the retarded when you only have one foot bound. Especially in the icy off load areas in some countries.


----------



## tekniq33

some of you saw my posts when this happened but last year I messed up my knee because of no stomp pad. I was doing demos on a rainy/slushy day, came off a crowded lift on a demo board with no stomp pad, had to make a quick move, put my foot down and it just flew out from under me. Tweaked the hell out of it and sprained my MCL pretty badly. I see no reason not to have one on there, as someone said, you might not need ABS but it can sure be helpful if the situation arises.


----------



## MunkySpunk

Damo.de.B said:


> So here we are, the infamous stomp pad, used by those who know not the ways of a steezy snowboard setup. The idea of Stomp-pads make sense, but PLEASE dont invest your time and money on them. they're not necassary and they're plain not cool. Hows about you just press your back leg againts that binding and apply pressure to the front of your back foot/toes. It gives you just as much hold and can further increase your potential to hit features with one foot out!:thumbsup:
> 
> This is integral if youre trying to look like you know whats up.


Is a post like this integral if you're trying to look like a douche with no life?

How does the person next to you having a stomp pad affect you even in the least? It's really worthy of a new thread? Are things really that slow in Australia? Go fuck a kangaroo or something.

Have you thought about seeing a therapist for your stomp pad neurosis?



tekniq33 said:


> some of you saw my posts when this happened but last year I messed up my knee because of no stomp pad. I was doing demos on a rainy/slushy day, came off a crowded lift on a demo board with no stomp pad, had to make a quick move, put my foot down and it just flew out from under me. Tweaked the hell out of it and sprained my MCL pretty badly. I see no reason not to have one on there, as someone said, you might not need ABS but it can sure be helpful if the situation arises.


Stomp pad is a $10 investment that reduces your chances of a jacked knee and a season ending injury. Plus you have the added bonus of pissing off at least one anti-stomp pad OCD Aussie in desperate need of some poon. How can you beat that? :dunno:


----------



## Donutz

BurtonAvenger said:


> training wheels for the retarded


I get a kick out of situations like this, where someone is trying to dictate right and wrong (or cool and uncool). I don't want to get into an insult fest, but I basically don't give a shit if you or anyone else thinks what I'm doing is hip or geeky. I'll wear gumboots when working in mud; I'll tuck my jeans into my sock if I don't have a leg clip when cycling; and I'll use a stomp pad because it works for me. And anyone who is offended by the sight can kiss the darkest part of my (not very) hairy white ass.


----------



## roremc

The OP is from Adelaide. Enough said.


----------



## JeffreyCH

I have a clear one, that way I can look cool and still not fall on my face getting off the lift. :cheeky4:


----------



## Hockey833

say chi sin lo said:


> Or better yet, go buy a car without ABS. You don't need ABS to stop a car. Then let us know what's up.


Hahaha, love it


----------



## Guest

Golden, i rag on stomp pads and apparently im in desperate need of poon :laugh:


----------



## Fizzlicious

Damo.de.B said:


> This is integral if youre trying to look like you know whats up.


I don't rock a stomp pad, but NOT eating shit when you get off the lift makes it look like you actually know what's up instead of eating shit, right? Just sayin.


----------



## HoboMaster

Here's the bottom line. Having it on your board can only help you out. Yes, you can lock your foot next to your binding, I do that all the time, but guess what. SHIT GETS ON YOUR BOARD AND MAKES IT SLIPPERY. Not to mention if you have to ride down a small slope to strap in, it gives you extra control since you can rely on your footing not slipping out as much.

This is like the people who ride bikes in San Francisco without breaks. No seriously, no breaks. They'll tell you your a sissy, and then they will fly into traffic and die. GG


----------



## Muki

Uhh..breaks or brakes?


----------



## PaoloSmythe

mpdsnowman said:


> nobody has ever condemned me for having stomp pads:laugh:


But you offer so many far more significant causes for concern, your use of a _retard restraint _is the last thing on people's minds! :cheeky4:


incidentally, a few of my planks have a stomper, but only once they have been dramatically reduced in size from their original form and i only ever use the freebies.


----------



## Willy36

say chi sin lo said:


> Or better yet, go buy a car without ABS. You don't need ABS to stop a car. Then let us know what's up.


Bad example. I don't have ABS, and I can stop considerably quicker than someone with ABS if they just stomp it on ice. It's called threshold braking and everyone should learn it so I don't have to keep dealing with idiots thinking ABS makes them invincible and ice disappear.

That being said, OP is a doucher and needs less time on his hands.


----------



## Muki

Of course you don't need ABS to stop a car...it's not designed for better brake efficiency..it's designed for directional stability


----------



## say chi sin lo

Willy36 said:


> Bad example. I don't have ABS, and I can stop considerably quicker than someone with ABS if they just stomp it on ice. It's called threshold braking and everyone should learn it so I don't have to keep dealing with idiots thinking ABS makes them invincible and ice disappear.
> 
> That being said, OP is a doucher and needs less time on his hands.


I'm referring it as a safety measure, as in the added safety provided by stomp pads.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Donutz said:


> I get a kick out of situations like this, where someone is trying to dictate right and wrong (or cool and uncool). I don't want to get into an insult fest, but I basically don't give a shit if you or anyone else thinks what I'm doing is hip or geeky. I'll wear gumboots when working in mud; I'll tuck my jeans into my sock if I don't have a leg clip when cycling; and I'll use a stomp pad because it works for me. And anyone who is offended by the sight can kiss the darkest part of my (not very) hairy white ass.


Obviously you do care you wrote this response.


----------



## Willy36

say chi sin lo said:


> I'm referring it as a safety measure, as in the added safety provided by stomp pads.


Yeah but I'm just ranting against idiots who think it makes them brake just like they were on dry pavement.

Sorry return to bashing the OP.


----------



## say chi sin lo

^^Got it, and let's!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Most people here that don't make it off the lift are skiers or forgot to put the fucking bar up. Besides I ride over the people that fall.


----------



## HoboMaster

BurtonAvenger said:


> Most people here that don't make it off the lift are skiers or forgot to put the fucking bar up. Besides I ride over the people that fall.


Run those motherfuckers over! RAGE!

I do have to admit though I hate the skiers that put the bar down, especially when it has that dumb ski rest that doesn't work with boards and makes you uncomfortable the whole damn ride.


----------



## Zee

I've seen very good snowboarders wipe out on the Summit Platter at Louise as their back leg shoots out and they go tumbling down the slope with one foot strapped in. End of season. But hey, atleast they were too core for a stomp pad.


----------



## say chi sin lo

One time, my newbie friend stepped on my board with his free leg instead of mine... I was like "NO NO NO NO! GET YOUR FOOT OFF OF MY BOARD! YOU'RE GOING TO TEAR MY KNEE UP!"


----------



## BliND KiNK

Lol... I don't use a stomp pad.. but some of them look pretty kick ass... and if I were out there to impress a dude, I'd meet you later at a gay bar, keep the tab open I might be a little late.


----------



## PaulyMolitor

I dont use one but sometimes my foot slips on the slippery topsheet of my board. i might put one or even two on my board if i ever get around to it


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

i havent used one in the past 4 years and been fine but thats just me.


----------



## Donutz

BurtonAvenger said:


> Obviously you do care you wrote this response.


Seriously, am I going to have to explain the difference between telling you you're wrong, and being influenced by what you say? If you can use a keyboard and breathe at the same time, you can probably figure it out.


----------



## laz167

I lost mine a couple of years ago, literally it fell of while on the lift. I panic'd at first, but after a couple of runs didnt feel I needed it anymore. Been riding without one ever since.


----------



## chupacabraman

BurtonAvenger said:


> Most people here that don't make it off the lift are skiers or forgot to put the fucking bar up. Besides I ride over the people that fall.


LOL:thumbsup:



HoboMaster said:


> I do have to admit though I hate the skiers that put the bar down, especially when it has that dumb ski rest that doesn't work with boards and makes you uncomfortable the whole damn ride.


So true! Well, hate those ski-rest bars... retarded. Every ski resort should cut those off the safety bar.



Zee said:


> I've seen very good snowboarders wipe out on the Summit Platter at Louise as their back leg shoots out and they go tumbling down the slope with one foot strapped in. End of season.


That's for sure! A platter lift that's steeper than anything on the East Coast; that thing is gnarly sometimes. Keeps the punters out of the good terrain.:thumbsup:


----------



## AAA

I've been riding a couple of decades and definitely prefer to use stomp pads. It just makes getting off the lift, then gliding and stopping at the top of hill much less work and allows far more control than if just trying to jam your back foot against the binding. There's no back foot shooting out, no holy bejesus hops, and it's easy to edge the board. The clear Dakine stomp pads can't be beat. Awesome grip, unobtrusive, what's not to like? I had a good laugh last winter when one of the guys in front of me in the lift line kept grilling his buddy for having a stomp pad. When I got off the lift, I had to skate around Mr. Too-cool-for-stomp pads since he was piled up in a heap while his buddy had glided over to the hill. Too funny! :laugh:


----------



## Donutz

I put a stomp pad on my first board because the salescritter said it'd be a good idea (and I was 3 weeks into snowboarding, so what'd I know?). When I got my second board this last winter, I didn't bother to get a stomp pad at the time.

Well, one morning of boarding without it and I went and bought one at inflated mountain-shop prices. For those who don't feel they need one, good on ya. For me, it makes a measured difference.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Donutz said:


> Seriously, am I going to have to explain the difference between telling you you're wrong, and being influenced by what you say? If you can use a keyboard and breathe at the same time, you can probably figure it out.


And yet again it evokes another response from you.


----------



## lilfoot1598

It takes a douchebag to care enough to look on peoples' boards for stomp pads. Who the fuck cares? Go shred.


----------



## yusoweird

stomppad is like having cushion on my chair, nah just learn to sit on a metal chair... or playing soccer with cleats, nah just learn to play with regular shoes... or riding a roller coaster with the safety bar, nah just learn to hold on to the seat... of course we dont need it... but i sure as hell want them all...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

yusoweird said:


> stomppad is like having cushion on my chair, nah just learn to sit on a metal chair... or playing soccer with cleats, nah just learn to play with regular shoes... or riding a roller coaster with the safety bar, nah just learn to hold on to the seat... of course we dont need it... but i sure as hell want them all...


i get where you're goin with that but i wouldnt consider a stomp pad nearly as important as some of those things.


----------



## crazyface

havent used a stomp pad for 3-4 years. guess im a cool guy. awwww yeahhhhh


----------



## Donutz

BurtonAvenger said:


> And yet again it evokes another response from you.


OK. I admit it. I was wrong. You *don't* have the intelligence to use a keyboard and breathe at the same time.

My bad.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

You're still responding to this damn you must love your stomp pad. Wonder if it doubles as a maxi pad for how big a vagina you are.


----------



## Donutz

BurtonAvenger said:


> You're still responding to this damn you must love your stomp pad. Wonder if it doubles as a maxi pad for how big a vagina you are.


OK, up to this point you were at least on topic. Now you're just being a troll. Sorry, you'll have to get your jollies baiting someone else. You're just not that important.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

And yet you keep responding maybe you should get two pads seems to be extra seepage going on.


----------



## Donutz

A post!

(It's like dancing just out of reach of a chained-up dog):cheeky4:


----------



## Donutz

Naw, we'd just start fighting.


----------



## Guest

thanx for teling me i am a sissie well i am ok with that. but my stomp pad broke off (because of my dad) and since then getting off of lifts has just been a mess. so if you like being a mess that is your problem. :>


----------



## ShredLife

BA wins the thread... and he brings up a great analogy - stomp pads ARE like maxi pads... they're both for bitches


----------



## Donutz

ShredLife said:


> BA wins the thread... and he brings up a great analogy - stomp pads ARE like maxi pads... they're both for bitches


HE WINS! And yet... and yet...

I'm still using a stomp pad. As are a lot of other people.
I'm not going to take it off. Nor are a lot of other people.
I'm not going to do what you say. Nor are a lot of other people.

Seems to me you have a pretty low bar for "winning": The ability to call people names and be a douche. OK. I concede. You win. completely. You and BA are bigger douches than anyone. Happy?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

God damn are the bleeding vagina's still butt hurt about having people call them sissies? Fuck metal up bitches the reason I win is because I don't give a fuck one way or another if you use or don't use one I just like saying what I feel about them and that's they're training wheels for the retarded.


----------



## Donutz

And yet you keep posting replies....


----------



## BurtonAvenger

That's OK you're the one that has to let us all know that you don't care what we think and then keep talking about how you don't care what we think about you. Give it up you care what we think. Now go fix that seepage.


----------



## fattrav

BurtonAvenger said:


> Now go fix that seepage.


back or front?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Donutz said:


> And yet you keep posting replies....


and you arent doing the same thing?


----------



## HoboMaster

TROLLFEST. Come on kids, lets move this to the World of Warcraft forums, it will have so much more potential there.


----------



## say chi sin lo

HoboMaster said:


> TROLLFEST. Come on kids, lets move this to the World of Warcraft forums, it will have so much more potential there.


Snowboarding? Huh what's that? Outdoor? I don't understand that concept. I can level up?


----------



## Muki

I'm going to get one...yesss! :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffreyCH

Muki, I know huh....I think after reading the crap in this thread I'm gonna buy a shit load of 'em and stick 'em all over my deck. Maybe even a few on the base so I can get that REAL WTF look from all the "cool" kids hahahha


----------



## Muki

JeffreyCH said:


> Muki, I know huh....I think after reading the crap in this thread I'm gonna buy a shit load of 'em and stick 'em all over my deck. Maybe even a few on the base so I can get that REAL WTF look from all the "cool" kids hahahha


+1 rep in my head. :thumbsup:


----------



## MunkySpunk

Donutz said:


> And yet you keep posting replies....


BA will always post replies. Just give it up, really, he's like a child in regards to e-fights.


----------



## Donutz

MunkySpunk said:


> BA will always post replies. Just give it up, really, he's like a child in regards to e-fights.


Yeah, I'm figuring that out. I think he belongs to the "He who posts last, wins" school of 'thought'.


----------



## Donutz

BurtonAvenger said:


> That's OK you're the one that has to let us all know that you don't care what we think and then keep talking about how you don't care what we think about you. Give it up you care what we think. Now go fix that seepage.


Say, did you have a few beers before posting this, or did you lose a few more brain cells? Pretty incoherent.

Anyway, you're missing the point. I don't care what you think -- I'm *mocking* you, dumbass. I think it's funny to watch you jerk at the end of your chain and bark furiously as you realize that your normal childish antics are completely ineffective. What you are, dipshit, is a chimpanzee stuck up a tree, hurling sticks and shit at what's scared you, and congratulating yourself at how brave you are. You say nothing, you have nothing, you are nothing.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

Donutz said:


> I think he belongs to the "He who posts last, wins" school of 'thought'.



he aint the only one


----------



## Donutz

HoboMaster said:


> TROLLFEST. Come on kids, lets move this to the World of Warcraft forums, it will have so much more potential there.


You have to admit, though, it has a lot of amusement value


----------



## Donutz

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> and you arent doing the same thing?


Well, yes. That was deliberate irony. Look back to earlier in the thread.

(Can't believe I have to explain this...)


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Once again Donutz proves that he's part of the whiney self indulgent crowd that has to let everyone know that no matter what you think he doesn't care, if he truly didn't care he wouldn't post a response at all and go about his merry way. Like I said before he's a whiney vagina.


----------



## MunkySpunk




----------



## PaoloSmythe

Donutz said:


> it has a lot of amusement value


Only if one is as bored as you seem to be.


----------



## Grizz

Snowolf said:


>


 "I'll tell you what I'd do, man: two chicks at the same time, man."


----------



## Mirage

LOL, if this were WoW forums, first post would have been "0/10 troll..." Clearly OP was trolling and it is funny that so many people bit and now we are at 8 pages of nonsense. It is equally as hilarious that people actually judge others based on whether or not they have a sticky piece of rubber on their board.


----------



## Donutz

PaoloSmythe said:


> Only if one is as bored as you seem to be.


Actually, you've kind of hit the nail on the thumb. I have these long builds, and I have this computer, and I have some free time until the build completes...

That's also why my posts come in spurts (yes, BA, I expect a bad pun on that comment).


----------



## DBLdangerTILT

When I was a kid, the first used snowboard I owned had a stomp pad. That was the last board with one. Often times, as one progresses, one finds that he or she does not require that piece of equipment. Having a stomp pad on a board doesn't make you any less masculine, but it does correlate to level of riding skill.


----------

